# Tagging your pet pigeon



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

Has anyone tagged their pet pigeon? I was thinking of getting my pigeon some sort of tag with my home address and phone number written on it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes you can. you can order custom made snap on bands from a pigeon supply site... it does take a month to 6 weeks to get them back.. I orderd many of these. I put them on my homers so if found they can be returned to me.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I banded my two rescues with my telephone number just in case .


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hmm... I have been looking for bands like this for Stanley with our number and address. Where would one purchase these? Is it possible to a smaller amount rather than a bulk bag of bands?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Hmm... I have been looking for bands like this for Stanley with our number and address. Where would one purchase these? Is it possible to a smaller amount rather than a bulk bag of bands?


have you not browsed the pigeon supply sites?..lol.. one site is foy's. google pigeon supply and there will be more. I think it is only worth it to them to making custom bands if they have an order of 45 or more to fill. most folks who fly their birds have homers and more than just a few, as flying only a few birds is not wise... if they are house pets and not flown then the color snap ons can be used and you can sharpie your phone # on it.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Haha, yes I have visited those sites but I was just curious as to if any one knew of a place that sold a smaller amount but what you said makes sense about why they sell bulk. Thank you Spirit wings!


----------

